# Second sermon on Sunday Morning



## brymaes (Jan 8, 2006)

I was thinking about replacing our church's adult Sunday School time with a second sermon. It would be something like this after the service:

Reading from Heidelberg Catechism (the appropriate Lord's Day)
Hymn
Sermon on a text relating to the catechism

I thought this might foster a closer connection between the service of worship and the Sunday School, and would help me stay organized and on topic (I tend to ramble when I "teach" rather than preach)

Any thoughts?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 8, 2006)

I personally think that two sermons in such close proximity may be too much for people to grasp and properly contemplate.

If you thought that Sunday school had to be replaced, I would instead have it after the worship service, and then have a time when the congregants could ask you follos up questions about the sermon.


----------



## Jie-Huli (Jan 8, 2006)

The church I attend when in Taipei has services with effectively 3 sermons in succession between 10:30am and 3:00pm:

1) The regular sermon on a Biblical text;
2) A sermon relating to a section of Calvin's Institutes; and
3) A sermon relating to a text of the Heidelberg catechism.

Of course, this church is small enough that there would not be separate Sunday School classes at any rate.


----------



## Romans922 (Jan 9, 2006)

That is also a different culture. Asian culture is much different than the American culture, positively and negatively.

[Edited on 1-9-2006 by Romans922]


----------



## Ivan (Jan 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fredtgreco_
> If you thought that Sunday school had to be replaced, I would instead have it after the worship service, and then have a time when the congregants could ask you follos up questions about the sermon.



Excellent idea!


----------



## brymaes (Jan 10, 2006)

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## VictorBravo (Jan 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Jie-Huli_
> The church I attend when in Taipei has services with effectively 3 sermons in succession between 10:30am and 3:00pm:
> 
> 1) The regular sermon on a Biblical text;
> ...



That's similar to how our church proceeds too, 9:30 London Confession, 11:00 regular expository sermon, currently in Romans, 5:00, general prayer and another expositional sermon, also usually part of an ongoing series but occasionally on a relevant topic. 

Vic


Vic


----------

